# [WIP] Photography Website



## vonDrehle (Oct 16, 2005)

I have been working on my photography website and this is how it looks so far. I keep my resolution at 1152x864 but the site is best viewed on 1024x768. All I have done so far is the top banner. I was going to do something a little more complicated but I figured for a photography site using an all out template would be a little to much. So I went nice and simple.

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## cbay (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello!

This banner could be integrated into the script I sell & host, would look simular to www.desigzgallery.com but customised to your design. Let me know what you think...


----------

